# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Занятия по защите с Валерием Свищевым /Ст. Петербург/.

## Tatjana

В субботу 20-го ноября в нашей школе состоялись небольшой семинар по защите с талантливым фигурантом, заводчиком рабочих овчарок (п-к Голтвизенхоф) Валерием Свищевым. Валера не останавливается в своём развитии. Его постоянное сотрудничество с известными фигурантам Германии позволяет применять свои знания на новом уровне, используя новые наработки в упражнениях. Получился замечательный тренинг. Валера  отлично чувствует собаку, умеет ей виртуозно обьяснить, что она может и что должна сделать во время работы в защите. Много внимания уделял состояниям, особенно состоянию на хватке.
Занятия строились таким образом: сначала смотрел возможности собаки, проверяя уровень инстинктов, затем предлагал свои решения в том или ином упражнении.



На тренировке присутствовали в большинстве немецкие овчарки рабочего разведения из  питомников Unerschrocken, Golttvizenhof  и Alsaare.

К сожалению всего пару фотографий. Коля заехал на минутку, но успел сделать пару хороших фото. Но за-то почти все собаки сняты на видео. :Ay: 

Первым вышел *Unerschrocken Schico* (12 месяцев) /Квай-Яра/





С Чико было сделано два подхода. На первом Валера посмотрел возможности собаки. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfXhqAP9qms
Отметил, что Чико пока не открывается полностью. Его работу можно поднять на более высокий уровень, получить более агрессивное состояние с переводом в хватку.  Предложил для этого использовать ЭО и показал, как можно получить агрессию.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP0JTUuRCEw

----------


## Tatjana

*Unerschrocken Prada* (23 месяца) /Квай-Баска/

Сначала Валера определил возможности собаки:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTpkKLB-4mg
Потом предложил одеть парфос и показал собаке более активное состояние на облаивании. Мне приходилось помогать проводнику, чтобы процесс не тормозить обьяснениями какой поводок когда натягивать.))) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3KTLZ990kA

Валера предложил с Прадой идти дальше и ввести больше упражнений, связанных с послушанием и работе по команде. Для Прады такие требования были введены впервые, но она вполне справлялась. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORDg0hTFZbI

----------


## Tatjana

*Unerschrocken Pica* (23 месяца) Квай-Баска
 Сначала проверка возможностей:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8cjtAH0fDY
За-тем предлагаемые варианты обучения. Мне также приходилось помогать проводнику. Валера предложил также вводить больше послушания и при этом использовать раздражители сильнее.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bYUgqXbuKE

----------


## Tatjana

*Unerschrocken Pink* (23 месяца) Квай-Баска

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmiTAx08qjM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ8i4HDv0WA

----------


## Tatjana

*Unerschrocken Тiko* (9 месяцев) Квай-Баска
Часть 1-я ознакомительная на подушку, смена состояний.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z-rClvg0zs
Часть 2-я первая хватка на рукав.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XXnbMXCs74
Часть 3-я первые прыжки.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TY0UdDMFv4

----------


## Tatjana

* Рэм* (15 месяцев) Наш знаменитый и лучший шоу!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF9PkADHZqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m86pt-8-N4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdAGUqIMQag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBg-8yul19U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvlWYKETpFY

----------

